
Show HN: WololoCI The complete CI/CD solution for game creators v0.2.0 is out - jjdelannoy
https://blog.wololoci.com
======
jjdelannoy
WololoCI v0.2.0 Ship it!

Good news everyone! we're happy to announce our new release of Wololo CI

In this release, we focused on giving the maximum information of theirs build
to our users, check it out

* Build Addressable Assets

* Skip Wololo Build Player default
    
    
      * Now you can run your own build script inside Wololo build pipelines
    

* Fancy new Build Report: Build Time of each step and information about errors and warnings
    
    
      * Build Steps: The different steps involved in making you build, how long they took, and what messages were printed during those steps (if any).
    
      * Source Assets: A list of all assets which are used in the build, and how much they contribute to your build size
    
      * Output files: here you can see all the files associated with your build, the role and size

